# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  có bác nào làm cái CNC này không

## quangcaohailong

hình em nó đây.

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ bác chủ muốn đặt hàng hay chỉ hỏi xem kĩ thuật là anh em đã làm tới chưa ??? cái món này chuyên chạy vật thể xoay tròn , khộng có trục Y nên khó điêu khắc tượng sắc nét.

----------


## quangcaohailong

mình thấy nó trong một xưởng gỗ. kết cấu khá đơn giản, nên muốn hỏi các sư phụ xem những công năng của nó.

----------


## sieunhim

Máy này chỉ để chạy con tiện hoặc chân trụ cầu thang, mấy cái cột cấp 2 cho chòi, nhà gỗ.

Xưởng em đang có con tiện gỗ cơ cũ, các bác bảo chế nó sang dạng cnc đc ko nhỉ, đợt trước tết ông a xích nợ ở đâu về, em thử thấy không tiện được vứt xó bữa giờ

----------


## Diyodira

> khộng có trục Y nên khó điêu khắc tượng sắc nét.


nhờ Bác giải thích hộ chỗ này giúp mình.
THanks

----------


## emptyhb

> nhờ Bác giải thích hộ chỗ này giúp mình.
> THanks


Chỗ đó là do phương pháp chạy dao.

Phương pháp chạy dao 4 trục đồng thời (có dùng cả Y) thì dao bao giờ cũng vuông góc với bề mặt vật liệu => sắc nét hơn.

Bác để ý trong video này: 



Thì ở phương pháp 1, 2 phía biên bao giờ cũng ăn dao cạnh thôi => không rõ nét được.

----------

Diyodira, Gamo, h-d, huyquynhbk

----------


## Diyodira

> Chỗ đó là do phương pháp chạy dao.
> 
> Phương pháp chạy dao 4 trục đồng thời (có dùng cả Y) thì dao bao giờ cũng vuông góc với bề mặt vật liệu => sắc nét hơn.
> 
> Bác để ý trong video này: 
> 
> 
> 
> Thì ở phương pháp 1, 2 phía biên bao giờ cũng ăn dao cạnh thôi => không rõ nét được.


Thanks video đẹp, hay, thể hiện được điều hiển nhiên, còn chiếc máy trên chuyên chạy sản phẩm tròn thì không cần trục y.
Hai kiểu máy có khoảng cách khá xa về chế tạo cũng như kỹ thuật vận hành, vậy máy có công năng chuyên dụng vẫn hay hơn máy đa năng, nếu chuyên chạy sản phẩm tròn thì nên chế máy theo bác chủ thớt sẽ cho kết quả tốt hơn với máy 4 trục: dễ chế tạo, cứng vững, dễ vận hành.
Thanks

----------


## solero

Nghe giang hồ đồn là máy để chế độ chạy 4 trục không kinh tế vì mất rất nhiều thời gian. Phương pháp của họ là chạy 3 trục xoay sau đó tỉa lại 4 trục những chỗ cần thiết.

----------

Gamo, h-d

----------


## CKD

4 asix ngoài máy phức tạp ra thì CAM cũng phải tăng 1 leve mới dùng được. Lên mức này thì ArtCAM không với tới, JDPaint thì chưa dùng nên không biết, có thể import mẫu vào chạy với PowerMill.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu nói không kinh tế không đúng , có những chi tiết đòi hỏi độ sắc nét chi tiết ở góc cạnh ( cái này không quan tâm giá cả )


Nếu 3 trục và xoay tròn :

--- chạy thô 
--- chay tinh mặt cần chi tiết sắc nét
--- chạy xoay tròn tổng thể


nếu 4 trục đồng thời

--- chạy thô
--- 4 mặt đồng thời là xong

không tốn nguyên công cho chạy mặt


vậy với những đòi hỏi này thì 4 trục đồng thời tối ưu hơn.


Và như CKD nói leo lên 4axis đồng thời thì level tăng lên rất đáng kể , lúc đó jdpaint hay artcam phải bó tay , lúc này đòi hỏi những chương trình cam chuyên nghiệp và trong đó powermill hổ trợ chạy điêu khắc đơn giản nhất tốt nhất ( theo đánh giá của em ) còn nhưng chương trình khác đòi hỏi chặt chẽ hơn nên phức tạp và khó khăn hơn.


và đến bây giờ em cũng chỉ thấy video mô phỏng cam thôi chứ em chưa thấy anh em nào chạy thực trên máy cả , có lẻ không biết không chạy, còn biết thì dấu như mèo dấu....c

----------

h-d

----------


## solero

Đối với máy chạy gỗ (theo đúng yêu cầu đầu bài) Thì 4 trục không kinh tế bằng 3 trục xoay. Em chưa có máy 4 trục chạy gỗ nhưng bác suutam (nhà có 2-3 con máy 4trục) có trao đổi với em như vậy. Bác có thể hỏi thêm bác suutam để biết thêm thông tin.

----------

h-d

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng theo hình đầu bài , em này được thiết kế chuyên cho chạy tròn , như cột , chân bàn , nói chung cái dáng gì hình tròn xoay là tốt , 

--chứ như tương phật hình bán nguyệt , có những hoa văn như bàn tay hay tà áo , đòi hỏi gia công trực diện hay phải nghiêng 1 góc mới ra nét thì máy này chạy không ra hết nét được.

-- Bác ấy có máy 4 trục thì vẫn hoạt động được như máy này mà , cho Y đứng yên là thành máy này ngay thôi

-- Trong hình máy có lợi thế thiết kế chuyên biệt , gia công vật thể có đường kính to , nặng , bây giờ mà bắt cái máy gia công chi tiết đường kính 10mm thì tội nghiệp lắm à , chắc chắn cái trục A có tỉ lệ truyền khá to .

Yếu điểm của em này , ngoài gia công vật xoay tròn ra thì cho em nó nghỉ ngơi thôi , em chưa suy nghĩ ra cho nó làm công việc khác được.

----------

h-d

----------


## quangcaohailong

vậy nó làm được những cái này chứ bác? toàn tròn cả

hoặc to thì là cái ni

----------


## Thế Lợi

Liên hệ : 02413.767.289 - 0165.852.9999 
E-Mail : dieukhaccnc@gmail.com - thietke.dieukhccnc@gmail.com
WEB : Http://www.dieukhaccnc.com/
để biết thêm chi tiết

----------


## sakura84

> nếu nói không kinh tế không đúng , có những chi tiết đòi hỏi độ sắc nét chi tiết ở góc cạnh ( cái này không quan tâm giá cả )
> 
> 
> Nếu 3 trục và xoay tròn :
> 
> --- chạy thô 
> --- chay tinh mặt cần chi tiết sắc nét
> --- chạy xoay tròn tổng thể
> 
> ...


Đây là chạy thực tế này bạn.
Mình biết có người chạy được nhưng anh ấy chỉ chuyển giao chứ không share free được.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h56dmHn_jpo

----------


## sakura84

> Đây là chạy thực tế này bạn.
> Mình biết có người chạy được nhưng anh ấy chỉ chuyển giao chứ không share free được.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h56dmHn_jpo


Đây nữa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk6RalGHVRw

----------

